# When do you know your good enough to play "live"?



## Toogy (Apr 16, 2009)

I've been practicing with a cover band for about 2-3 months now... we finally got a singer and he's been out for the last 3 practices and things are really coming together.

When do you decide you're good enough to get out there and gig? And is it possible to get out and gig without having to know an entire 3 sets of material? 

Speaking of material, we are all over the place with that, covering stuff from green day, weezer, GNR, all the way to Metallica. How do you decide what are good songs to actually play live? Meaning some Metallica songs are really cool to play but not sure how they'd go over to a bar audience.

Any input is really appreciated... I've been out of the scene for almost 10 years, so it's like starting all over again.


----------



## 4STYX (Mar 25, 2007)

Record yourselves.


----------



## Big_Daddy (Apr 2, 2009)

The only way to really know is to get out there and play live.


----------



## Guest (Apr 21, 2009)

If you can start a song and finish it, you're ready. Performing makes you better and better. Some folks will clap, some will say you suck behind your back. Keep playing and enjoy yourself. You're in the entertainment business and somewhere there is a crowd that will be entertained by what you do. Cater to them and thank them after you're done. When you get famous, always remember to play your hits.:smile:


----------



## bagpipe (Sep 19, 2006)

Don't know where you guys live, but are there any open mic nights in your area? You can normally sign up, and then just play as many songs as you know. You might have to compromise on your gear a little, but that'd be an opportunity to get up in front of an audience together. Around here, cover bands seem to need the required full 3 sets if they're going to get bookings. That'll obviously take a while. The open mics might get you guys fired up in the meantime.


----------



## david henman (Feb 3, 2006)

...its really more of an issue of not biting off more than you can comfortably chew.

open mic nights, as someone mentioned, are a great way to test the waters.

-dh


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

There is no "how good do you have to be to play live?" - because there are those people who are in fact very new to the instrument, and still go up and play. But aha, they're playing live.

When the band feels comfortable with knowing the material, play wherever you can. The first few (hundred) times will be rickety - that's the nature of the beast, and i'd say that every single band *that doesn't have prior live experience* has their stumbles in the first few performances.

Long story short - go out there and give it a shot. Know your material, and *have fun*. The audience just wants to be entertained .

One tip I have for you is this: *Do not go on stage saying "We're new, and we will probably suck.* - this is the first time the audience is seeing your band, and you want to make a great first impression. Every time a band actually *says* they're not good, they generally live up to that (if they're local upstarts). If you just take the stage, introduce the band and its members, and start playing, you let the audience form their own opinion.

Now go hit the stage!


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

I would say you'll know when people will come over and not just tolerate listening to you guys play, but actually seem to enjoy it. Remember, your playing for the joy of the audience, not just yourselves. If they're also having a good time, all should be good:wave:

I would also say when you can get through a realistic sized set of music without feeling totally exhausted, voice worn, whatever...and also know that you'd be able to handle elegantly the unexpected during a live set...broken guitar strings in the middle of songs, bad monitor mixes, distractions in the audience etc without getting too flustered.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

> How do you decide what are good songs to actually play live? Meaning some Metallica songs are really cool to play but not sure how they'd go over to a bar audience.


Dont think of your set list as etched in stone. Tailor it to the vibe that night, as well as your type of audience...If you're getting a good response to certain types of songs, play more of them. Thats why its good to know more songs than you actually need.


----------



## Lemmy Hangslong (May 11, 2006)

Record yourselves listen to timing and accuracy from all performers, go see other local bands pick a band you think is great and compare, play live and see what feedback you get... fresh tomotoes can be served many different ways you will know when someone appreciates your efforts... LOL


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Two things have always stuck in my mind:

When people that you don't know show up to see you for a second time then you must be doing something right.

And the true measure of success (in a bar anyway) is when the ladies dance. Really - it's an amazing thing how everything spills off that. It means you're playing the right songs and playing them well enough. There's some chemical reaction when that happens - the girls are happy, the guys who want to take them home are happy, and you're happy because you're making it happen. All of a sudden you're a star and will feed off it and look better and play better and people tell you that you're awesome. 

It's a great feeling. They'll be back again ...... and so will you.


----------



## Gunny (Feb 21, 2006)

Over the years, I've been to that point a few times in start-up situations. When, during rehearsals, you start to knock the songs off one after another after another with no mistakes then you're pretty much ready. I agree with the idea of making a recording. Even an amateur recording will do the trick - you either sound good or you don't.
And if you've never played 'out' in a band before it might be a good idea to hire a sound guy for at least the first couple of times. You'll learn a whole lot from him/her and you'll be able to focus on everyone in the band getting their equipment set up on time and working properly.


----------



## canadiangeordie (Jan 10, 2009)

hi

i was in the same boat as yourself recently-and we've been jamming for a year! Finally played our first show Friday 17th and it went pretty good looking back, the videos sound much better than i can remember playing! www.youtube.com/eatmeahx8 if youre interested, there's 4 vids. Im in the Jack Daniels shirt.

We loved every minute of it, played through our mistakes and know what to work on for next time. We've been invited back to the same venue in June and other local metal bands have been great in inviting us onto the bill with them. I'd recommend getting out as soon as you have enough songs to play a half hour/45 min set. My one regret is us not getting a gig sooner, who knows where we'd be now.

Smile, enjoy, and remember, it's only rock n roll...


----------



## mrmatt1972 (Apr 3, 2008)

Great thread, and some great advice too.

I'm in a similar situation all of a sudden. I've started playing in a blues band as the singer/guitarist. There's a core trio (Father and Son rhythm section) and a harmonica player and "lead singer" who come sometimes. The trio feels like we have a really good thing going and the groove is "right there" too! Even the wife of the Father and Son duo says it sounds great. Needless to say we're talking about finding a gig soon.

I guess my long winded answer to the question of this thread is to go out and play when it feels right.

Another idea is to play some parties before you hit the bars. Parties tend to be places where you are surrounded by friends and the pressure is off. The trick is to load in and out without getting your gear broken by drunks...

matt


----------

